# Tragic



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fifteen people, mostly schoolgirls, were drowned when a school bus was swept off the road by flood waters, Egyptian police say.

The bus was driven into a deep trench and overturned by the torrent. It was carrying 75 girls and two teachers.

Eyewitnesses reported seeing bodies of young girls wearing headscarves and school uniforms floating in the water.

The accident happened late on Wednesday near the city of Minya 200km (120 miles) south of Cairo.

The last two survivors were pulled out of the wreckage early on Friday after at least 15 hours in the water.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

There has been lots of rain in Sharm as well I was worried my ground floor apartment would be flooded but it was spared I suppose I will arrive in mosquito season now


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Fifteen people, mostly schoolgirls, were drowned when a school bus was swept off the road by flood waters, Egyptian police say.
> 
> The bus was driven into a deep trench and overturned by the torrent. It was carrying 75 girls and two teachers.
> 
> ...


Very sad news indeed. 

I can't help but notice the bus was carrying 75 girls  Not a double decker, I guess overcrowding is just part of life in most areas of Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Very sad news indeed.
> 
> I can't help but notice the bus was carrying 75 girls  Not a double decker, I guess overcrowding is just part of life in most areas of Egypt




Yes it is but it shows how little the local authorities care for their citizens.
Life here is cheap well it is cheap to the authorities.
However saying cars driving by with children hanging out them is constant.
5 people and a box on a scooter is normal.

Why people here have so little regard for their children's safety is a mystery.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it is but it shows how little the local authorities care for their citizens.
> Life here is cheap well it is cheap to the authorities.
> However saying cars driving by with children hanging out them is constant.
> 5 people and a box on a scooter is normal.
> ...


Again it's the if I'm meant to die then so be it. Wether on a crowded bus or in my bed there's nothing I can do. I work with 3 people who lost small children one day, buried them came back to work the next day,without saying.I only heard from people who lived beside them.and one of them was educated,for most of the people in this country there lives are so hard or wretched they don't want to sit and fathom it all out because it wouldn't improve.


----------

